# Finally get to see TBS



## kurtsara (Oct 12, 2009)

We found a used Lang 84 with warmer down in Kansas City when we went to watch the Royal, cleaned it and seasoned it last weekend and this past Saturday smoked a brisket and about 16 chicken breast.

I have smoked the past few years with 2 MES and a Traeger and have never seen TBS, but now with the Lang, amazing, I finally get to see TBS

I think I'm going to like this Lang


----------



## blue (Oct 12, 2009)

That nice white background makes the blue smoke look even blue-er.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on finding the TBS Curt. And by the way, looks like a good find on the Lang too.


----------



## randya (Oct 12, 2009)

What a find... Outstanding! I know you will have a lot of fun times with it..


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats thats the same model Lang I have and I think your really gonna like it


----------



## chefrob (Oct 12, 2009)

congrats on your find......and tbs!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2009)

Great find on the Lang and look at that smoke! Very nice. Congrats


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2009)

gotta love a fine looking smoker


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the find and the TBS


----------



## ron50 (Oct 12, 2009)

That TBS is just a beautiful sight to behold isn't it.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad you finally found the TBS.  Welcome to the would of the stickburners.
Gotta love a Lang!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2009)

Kurt it is going to smoke great for you , it was trained in Kansas City... 

"Kansas CIty, BBQ Capital of the WORLD"...


----------



## rickw (Oct 12, 2009)

That's some nice looking smoke ya have going on. Congrats.


----------



## bassman (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice looking smoker but what's all that white stuff on your grass?


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 12, 2009)

It would be nice if we were done with the white stuff for the winter now.


----------



## dedmete (Oct 13, 2009)

Mind if I ask how much you paid for it? I would love to find a used Lang. That exact same model. There's a guy down the road from me with the same Lang without the warmer. I stopped and looked at it this past weekend, nice unit.


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 13, 2009)

we paid $2500.00 for it, is that high or not I'm not sure, we were going to be down there to watch the Royal anyways so we drove the truck instead of the HHR so we could tow it home.

There was a Lang for sale on craigslist a few weeks back in Rochester Michigan, not sure if it still there


----------



## dedmete (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, now that I look at it (in your profile pic) and re-read your original post, that is the exact model he had. He has 2, a Lang 60(no warmer) and the 84. I thought you had the smaller one. Nice buy. He paid $5000 for both of his (together), and I believe he drove to GA to pick them up.


----------



## bbq ron (Oct 14, 2009)

yep, join the lang gang and you can't go wrong with it and the tbs looks great. makes me want to fire mine up right now


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats on the thin blue it's a sign of greatness. The lang is a great smoker for sure. I was lucky enough to use jerry's and it was a blast and we had a good smoke with a whole (2 halfs) pig and a brisket and 2 butts and then alot of potatoes.


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 12, 2009)

We found a used Lang 84 with warmer down in Kansas City when we went to watch the Royal, cleaned it and seasoned it last weekend and this past Saturday smoked a brisket and about 16 chicken breast.

I have smoked the past few years with 2 MES and a Traeger and have never seen TBS, but now with the Lang, amazing, I finally get to see TBS

I think I'm going to like this Lang


----------



## blue (Oct 12, 2009)

That nice white background makes the blue smoke look even blue-er.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on finding the TBS Curt. And by the way, looks like a good find on the Lang too.


----------



## randya (Oct 12, 2009)

What a find... Outstanding! I know you will have a lot of fun times with it..


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats thats the same model Lang I have and I think your really gonna like it


----------



## chefrob (Oct 12, 2009)

congrats on your find......and tbs!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2009)

Great find on the Lang and look at that smoke! Very nice. Congrats


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2009)

gotta love a fine looking smoker


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the find and the TBS


----------



## ron50 (Oct 12, 2009)

That TBS is just a beautiful sight to behold isn't it.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad you finally found the TBS.  Welcome to the would of the stickburners.
Gotta love a Lang!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2009)

Kurt it is going to smoke great for you , it was trained in Kansas City... 

"Kansas CIty, BBQ Capital of the WORLD"...


----------



## rickw (Oct 12, 2009)

That's some nice looking smoke ya have going on. Congrats.


----------



## bassman (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice looking smoker but what's all that white stuff on your grass?


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 12, 2009)

It would be nice if we were done with the white stuff for the winter now.


----------



## dedmete (Oct 13, 2009)

Mind if I ask how much you paid for it? I would love to find a used Lang. That exact same model. There's a guy down the road from me with the same Lang without the warmer. I stopped and looked at it this past weekend, nice unit.


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 13, 2009)

we paid $2500.00 for it, is that high or not I'm not sure, we were going to be down there to watch the Royal anyways so we drove the truck instead of the HHR so we could tow it home.

There was a Lang for sale on craigslist a few weeks back in Rochester Michigan, not sure if it still there


----------



## dedmete (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, now that I look at it (in your profile pic) and re-read your original post, that is the exact model he had. He has 2, a Lang 60(no warmer) and the 84. I thought you had the smaller one. Nice buy. He paid $5000 for both of his (together), and I believe he drove to GA to pick them up.


----------



## bbq ron (Oct 14, 2009)

yep, join the lang gang and you can't go wrong with it and the tbs looks great. makes me want to fire mine up right now


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats on the thin blue it's a sign of greatness. The lang is a great smoker for sure. I was lucky enough to use jerry's and it was a blast and we had a good smoke with a whole (2 halfs) pig and a brisket and 2 butts and then alot of potatoes.


----------

